# Speedport W700V ->Aquip->laptop?



## goto; (18. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich komme nicht weiter  Ich Wohne in einem Haus mit 3 Etagen.
Auf dem Dachboden steht ein Speedport W700V das die Verbindung zum Internet herstellt.. Jedoch habe ich mit meinem Laptop im EG kein Empfang mehr, war mir schon von vorn herein klar. Habe mir jetzt ein A/WLAN von Aquip zugelegt der als Repeater fungieren soll. Jedoch macht er das nicht ganz mit. In der Benutzeroberfläche habe ich die WDS Funktion Aktiviert und die MAC vom Speedport sowie vom Laptop eingetragen. Nur kommt keine Verbindung zustande. Gibt es da einen Trick?


----------

